# SpeedZone USA lipo batteries



## Randy B (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello, My name is Randy Banks. Im a team driver for Corally, SpeedZone USA, and FTM hobbies, i am starting this new thread for SpeedZone because i didnt see one yet, SpeedZone is run By Gavin Creado out of new york. The website is speedzoneusa.com give them a visit, and other team drivers discuss on here as well as anybody who uses SpeedZone products, ask questions to. Thanks!


----------

